# This is some stuff what I done.



## Goport

soundcloud - its very british and not even a tiny bit metal.  I make James Taylor sound like Anthrax.


----------



## Eric

Goport said:


> soundcloud - its very british and not even a tiny bit metal.  I make James Taylor sound like Anthrax.



Would like to do your wonderful music justice by embedding it, let's try this. Pasting a link directly should enable it all.


----------



## DT

I dig on it!

It's got a Brit Pop vibe, a little Blur / Travis  / The Auteurs


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> I dig on it!
> 
> It's got a Brit Pop vibe, a little Blur / Travis  / The Auteurs



Yep, while I dig everyone's music I like to take his on my car rides, excellent road tunes and they have some pretty serious production value, like something you would hear on the radio.


----------



## Goport

Eric said:


> Would like to do your wonderful music justice by embedding it, let's try this. Pasting a link directly should enable it all.



Thats awesome Eric thank you sir.


----------



## podgod

Oh wow. I haven't heard The Butcher in years. Sounds amazing. Great production. I'm not a horns guy, but the addition of horns really works well.


----------



## Goport

podgod said:


> Oh wow. I haven't heard The Butcher in years. Sounds amazing. Great production. I'm not a horns guy, but the addition of horns really works well.



Thanks Podgod. I wrote the solo on guitar originally. Then doubled it all with horns (I was playing around with Kontakt - which I have a love hate relationship with). Then I took out the guitars altogether. THEN put some guitar back in. I reckon it will be finished in another 20 years.


----------



## stingx

I've been playing the tracks here and there. I had to listen to Breakin the Rules off the bat because I am familiar with the track (Storyville is ripped to FLAC on my NAS). You did a very good job capturing the sound - your version just seems a little more echoey and airy. The vocal phrasing and cadence are very similar. Really cool. A few of others I really liked were The Butcher 2021, Darkroom21, and Selfish Millennial Lockdown. All the tracks I've listen to so far sound very polished. Enjoyable sound.


----------



## Eric

stingx said:


> I've been playing the tracks here and there. I had to listen to Breakin the Rules off the bat because I am familiar with the track (Storyville is ripped to FLAC on my NAS). You did a very good job capturing the sound - your version just seems a little more echoey and airy. The vocal phrasing and cadence are very similar. Really cool. A few of others I really liked were The Butcher 2021, Darkroom21, and Selfish Millennial Lockdown. All the tracks I've listen to so far sound very polished. Enjoyable sound.



Right, very cool 80s pop type stuff. I'll say that Selfish Millennial Lockdown is my favorite, great harmonies and heavy guitar.


----------



## Goport

Cheers stingx. Appreciate the comments, especially as you are familiar with Breakin the Rules. That was one of the stand outs on Storyville for me.  I should have left it well alone but I realised I could program the synths pretty close so I had a go.  Thanks for checking out the songs


----------



## Eric

I got all of these downloaded through https://sclouddownloader.net/ sort of bummed I can't add personal MP3s to my Amazon account (I don't use iTunes) but I think I can play them directly off of a memory stick in my Tesla, @DT will probably know for sure. Going out for a few hours and want to geek out on these songs on the road.


----------



## DT

Yeah man, just drop them on a USB drive and plug it into one of the ports in the center console.  I think you have a '21 like me, so you still have data ports (vs. later '22 models where those are only for charging).  I think it supports both FAT32 and exFAT.

Put the songs in a folder, if you snag them with art (or use a tool to art data later), you'll even get that displayed.   If the drive is recognized correctly, it'll just be the USB source option:








And you should see the track listing:






And nifty cover art ...






(Sorry, taking a pic of the display is a little fun-kay )


You can also use your main Tesla drive (in the glovebox, you just need to make a specific folder, but using a second drive is much more convenient)


BTW, I use these USB-C_to_USB-A adapters, very handy, cheap, good manufacturer, and I got them with the 90° so they don't stick out into the compartment 



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0194WSKOM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Yeah man, just drop them on a USB drive and plug it into one of the ports in the center console.  I think you have a '21 like me, so you still have data ports (vs. later '22 models where those are only for charging).  I think it supports both FAT32 and exFAT.
> 
> Put the songs in a folder, if you snag them with art (or use a tool to art data later), you'll even get that displayed.   If the drive is recognized correctly, it'll just be the USB source option:
> 
> 
> View attachment 17530
> 
> 
> 
> And you should see the track listing:
> 
> View attachment 17531
> 
> 
> And nifty cover art ...
> 
> View attachment 17532
> 
> 
> (Sorry, taking a pic of the display is a little fun-kay )
> 
> 
> You can also use your main Tesla drive (in the glovebox, you just need to make a specific folder, but using a second drive is much more convenient)
> 
> 
> BTW, I use these USB-C_to_USB-A adapters, very handy, cheap, good manufacturer, and I got them with the 90° so they don't stick out into the compartment
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0194WSKOM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Great, thanks for this. Looks like USB-C only in the center console so I'll have to get a newer drive before I can test. No tunes for me today but I'll get it eventually.


----------



## KCAR

Lawrence, this is one of your most finely crafted songs, mate, with maybe "The Dark Room" coming in at a close second, along with that Joe Satriani-esque Christmas song in a Minor key you did a while back (you should post that one next!) that was really impressive, not only from a technical standpoint (I do believe you were recovering from a stroke at the time  ) and from a music theory standpoint. You have sent me a number of iterations of this tune over time, because you cannot control yourself from tinkering with it.  And every time you sent me a new version, I would hum/sing it around the house all day (it's very catchy!), and my wife would always say, "What the heck are you singing over there?" (I mean, what's not to understand about "I got myself a new job. It's easy to cut up a cow"? ).  At one point you had taken out the extra sound effects sprinkled throughout and I am glad to hear that you've put them back in.  I played this song for my son recently and he really thought it was great. He liked how active your bassline was and agreed that it could easily be something you might hear on the radio.

One thing that I truly admire about your talent is that you finish projects!!! You may tinker with them over time, but you commit to song structures, which is what I struggle with. I have a thousand half-baked projects going, many great riffs showing great potential, but none are finished!  I have a big fear of commitment in finishing songs. I get a good idea going but I get stuck in finalizing a structure of flowing parts, for fear that I am going to f*ck it up. But you have lots of finished songs! I can share my recordings with people, but it invariably is followed up with "it's a work in progress." But you can at least say you have finished songs. 

Anyway, the added horns in what used to be the guitar solo section is super impressive, both sonically and from a production standpoint. As the solo section winds down, it may get a bit intense with the horns, in my ears. But still very impressive. Overall, this tune strikes me as a cross between the Beatles and the Smiths. musically it is the Beatles, but lyrically it is The Smiths, in that, the feel of the music is really quite happy-go-lucky, like much of Johnny Marr's music was. But the lyrics are kind of depressing (like Morrisey's lyrics were, which is kind of what made them popular), about a fella (I assume maybe a friend of yours) who has accepted kind of a crappy life for himself, devoid of hope for improving his situation.


----------

